# Great, just great....



## Magsdad

Well, I recently bought a new bike and am already thinking about taking it back.

I got to see a 2009 Orbea Onix TDA and really have second thoughts about my purchase.

Anybody seen one yet as well. It was beautiful, and much more affordable than the ORCA.


----------



## BunnV

What did you buy?
How much is "much" more affordable?


----------



## rbt816

Nice! Where did you get the pictures and when will the new Onix model be available?


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Torture! They just keep getting sweeter. Did a group ride recently and this kid, maybe 18 was riding next to me. Halfway through the ride he said "Dude, I'm digging that bike." I think that was a compliment. Wonder what frame only would cost?


----------



## rhauft

Nice! if you like the new Onix, wait til you get a look at the 09 Opal. Gorgeous!
Orbea really has it going on right now...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Any pics of the new Orca? Somewhere I found a gallery on an Orbea site but can't seem to find it now.


----------



## PinarelloFan

Big Jim Mac said:


> Torture! They just keep getting sweeter. Did a group ride recently and this kid, maybe 18 was riding next to me. Halfway through the ride he said "Dude, I'm digging that bike." I think that was a compliment. Wonder what frame only would cost?



Was that coded to you ?? It was a compliment , and if you had to think of it , you are , real old , real square , or both .


----------



## Magsdad

BunnV said:


> What did you buy?
> How much is "much" more affordable?


Well, the Onix is my "normal" price range. I got a Fuji carbon. Its nice, but doesn't "speak" to me. You know what I mean? It doesn't have that "it" thing. And I have always had a thing for Orbeas since I first saw one years ago in its glorious orange Euskatel paint. But what is killer is two days after I bought mine, my friend shows up to our normal ride on his new 09 Orca in flat black. I damn near hit him. He's single, no kids, and does pretty much anything he wants. I am not generally the jealous type, but this was too much.

I am trying to convince myself not to do it, but its so hard. And the only color I would buy other than the flat black Orca is the new medium blue. 

Its probably best not to look at the Opal in my current condition.


----------



## BunnV

*Understood*



Magsdad said:


> Well, the Onix is my "normal" price range. I got a Fuji carbon. Its nice, but doesn't "speak" to me. You know what I mean? It doesn't have that "it" thing. And I have always had a thing for Orbeas since I first saw one years ago in its glorious orange Euskatel paint. But what is killer is two days after I bought mine, my friend shows up to our normal ride on his new 09 Orca in flat black. I damn near hit him. He's single, no kids, and does pretty much anything he wants. I am not generally the jealous type, but this was too much.
> 
> I am trying to convince myself not to do it, but its so hard. And the only color I would buy other than the flat black Orca is the new medium blue.
> 
> Its probably best not to look at the Opal in my current condition.


I know exactly how you feel. When my friend pulled up on his new '08 Orca I was just sick. I made up my mind then that THAT was the bike I was going to get, no compromises. It took me 7 months but I did it and I couldn't be happier. Just hold on to your Fuji and start saving for the Orca. When you get close in money, sell the Fuji and don't look back. That's what I did with my perfectly fine Felt F55. It was great, but I never sat in my room and just stared at it like I do with my Orca. It's sick really, but it's true. You gotta get what you want, don't settle! :nono:


----------



## MisterMike

It can't be that much different than my 06 Onix
It can't be that much different than my 06 Onix
_[click my heels]_
It can't be that much better
It can't be that much better
_[click my heels]_
It can't be that much sweeter
It can't be that much sweeter
_[then I wake up]_
OK, When I got my 06 Onix I said I'd never wait 10 years again to get another bike. I figured 5 would be a good number. Not sure I can make it now.


----------



## SlaminSam

Check out http://www.glorycycles.com/orbi20.html The have the 105/Ultegra (TDA) Mix at $1899 and the Ultegra SL (TDF) at $2599. Great looking bike. Have not found the 2009 Opal yet.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Hey, looks like Glory has the Diem in two styles. Thought that was just a European offering. Would be a great commuter.


----------



## B15serv

Fuji's are generally a lower grade giant frame with sweet components for the price. id definately go grab an orbea if you want it


----------



## BunnV

*Cool Onix web site*

Check this out
http://www.onixexperience.com/index.php


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Saw, that, one nice Web site to go with a nice bike. This company really impresses me. I put a couple pics on the site.


----------



## MT Biker

*2009 onix*

Just got my 2009 orbea onix yesterday, very good looking bike that rides great.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Pics?


----------



## MT Biker

*09 onix*

I will try and get some pictures up asap, just moved so it may take a few days. Mine is the blue and white scheme just like the one on the glorybikes website. I put 40 miles on it yesterday and 20 today, already feel like I will replace the saddle soon. The bike shop told me that there will limited numbers in the blue and white, can anyone confirm this?
Over all, coming from MT Biking and geting my feet really wet with the road bikes this is one sweet bike.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

I did the same thing -- bought my Orbea because I couldn't get enough time in on the trails, it rains a lot around here and trails can stay wet for a week. But you can almost always get a ride in on the road. My first love is still mountain biking but the Orbea is making me more of a road rider every week!


----------



## Magsdad

MT Biker said:


> I will try and get some pictures up asap, just moved so it may take a few days. Mine is the blue and white scheme just like the one on the glorybikes website. I put 40 miles on it yesterday and 20 today, already feel like I will replace the saddle soon. The bike shop told me that there will limited numbers in the blue and white, can anyone confirm this?
> Over all, coming from MT Biking and geting my feet really wet with the road bikes this is one sweet bike.


Limited number in Blue/White? Did he say what the other color would be?


----------



## MT Biker

He didnt say anything about other colors. He could have been pulling my leg but I would like to know if it is true. Something about the early 09 bikes, anyways still very happy with orbea and my onix, FYI it took me 6 weeks to get this bike in.


----------



## omgitscolin

I got my white '09 Onix last week (Ultegra SL+Ksyrium Equipe) and I'm in love. I've done about 60 miles plus one crit on it. Makes my dad's '06 Orca feel like a wet noodle, but it's still comfy for long rides. I have an '07 aluminum Synapse as well and the Onix feels just as stiff and snappy but doesn't pound your butt nearly as bad.


----------



## Basque Power

Hello! I´m new here. I was looking for the new Onix in Internet and a found this forum. My English isn´t very good but I have encouraged to write.

Last week I saw this bike in the presentation in Quebrantahuesos, a popular touring cyclist proof that passes for the Pyreness, and I have to say that I am in love with the new Onix. I am going to buy this bike, but I have a doubt. I´m 5´9.5” with a 32” inseam and I don´t know sure which is my size. What size do you recommend to me, 51 or 54?

The 51 is a 53.5 and the 54 is a 54. What would you do?
Help please.


----------



## Toona

*BP...Welcome to RBR forum....*

I would go with the 54....I am 5'9" with a 30 in. inseam and ride a 54 2008 Opal. It fits me fine. Feel too cramped on the smaller frame...


----------



## jstrick5

I'm looking at buying either the Specialized Tarmac Elite or the 09 Onix TDA.. I rode both the Tarmac and the 08 Onix last week and liked the Tarmac a great deal more. Can anyone who's ridden both the 08 and 09 Onix throw a comparison up? From what I gather the 08 onix is more of a relaxed race geometry... is the 09 still considered a relaxed race geometry? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Big Jim Mac

I also rode the Tarmac before buying my 08 Onix. You are correct these are very different geometries, with the Tarmac being a hunched over race feel while the Onix is more upright. I can't imagine they changed this much for 09. Also look at the component spec. As I recall there was no comparison between the two. I got full Ultrega while the Spec had a mix of Ultrega and 105. Unless its changed, Orbea is one of the better values out there IMHO.


----------



## that guy again

omgitscolin said:


> Makes my dad's '06 Orca feel like a wet noodle, but it's still comfy for long rides.


Do you think the new Onix is stiffer than the old Orca? How do they compare?


----------



## laker

*2009 Onix*

I recently purchased the 2009 Orbea Onix TDA as well. I love the bike. I came off of a 1991 Cannondale SC 600. It was the old school 3.0 criterium frame. That as well was a great bike, however very harsh. The Onix is definitely faster than the old Cannondale, and rides a whole lot better. I don't feel beat up from the feet up after a long ride. In time, I will upgrade the Onix, however for now, the current components are serving their purpose just fine.


----------



## JimmyORCA

How much did you pay for the TDA? I am thinking about buying one to ride when I head back to SF.


----------

